# California - Bay Area - Amp Repar?



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a A/D/S PH 15 that needs repair. Hoping to get someone local to fix it, but I'm willing to send it out if someone has good feedback.

Let me know if you have any leads.

Thanks!


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

I know a guy that fixes amps..he's not cheap, but will get the job done. PM me with details if you're interested.


----------



## ECM (Dec 23, 2007)

What is wrong with the amp?


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Clipping at medium volumes. Powers on and everything fine. Pots seem fine as well.

Any upgrades would also be awesome.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I know a guy and he is very reasonable and can fix any amp if its fixable...many of us have used him. if he were closer I would have already sent him my latest screw up.

he is in Vegas


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

If you look in Craigslist under any car audio brand, it will show a shop in the East Bay and South bay as well.


----------

